# Compressor adequate for framing nailer



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

I have a Campbell Hausfeld 8 gallon compressor with these specs:



Air compressor has a tank capacity of 8 gallons, and delivers a maximum pressure of 200 psi
Has a 1.3 hp motor, and delivers 3.7 scfm at 90 psi
I have used a brad nailer and 15ga finish nailer without issue however I want to try a framing nailer on my next project. Will my compressor be adequate? I'm not sure what depth I'll be shooting, whatever works for 2x4's and 2x6's, and a couple of header pieces.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Nailers ain't to much of an Air Hog, ya oughta be just Fine..


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I use a smaller one that that all the time with no issues.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I sometimes use a smaller pancake compressor. If I get going fast, it can get behind. Helps me to pace myself.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

your tank size is fine its the cfm rating thats really important on a small compressor. if the motor cant refill the tank quick enough to keep up wit the gun your going to not only have to finish the nails by hand but also burn out the compressor


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

I'm looking at a Bostitch stick nailer that is asking for 3.9 scfm at 90 PSI. Since my compressor is only rated for 3.7 scfm at 90 PSI, is that 0.2 difference going to really matter? By the sounds of what you're all saying, I'm assuming not...


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

You have more than enough compressor for a framing gun.
You don't normally fire nails in rapid succession anyway, usually you just shoot a couple nails and have to reposition the gun. In those few seconds a small tank will recover pretty quickly. Worst case, you may have to slow down and give the compressor a couple extra seconds to recover when doing something more demanding like nailing together a large header where you are able to fire several nails quickly.

Your psi spec is a little confusing, 200 psi is more than most two stage compressors will do. I have never seen a small portable that would handle that kind of pressure.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Yep---3.9 is just fine for a nailer like yours----


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i run my framing guns at 110 psi with no issue. .its needed for sinking nails in egineered lumber

as for psi ratings over 200.. makita, max air and a couple other companys now make high pressure guns and compressors.. the makita framer runs at 260. not only is it more powerful but its much smaller.. their relatively new to north america but have been in use in japan for some time.. you can see them online at the american home depot webpage


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Guess I haven't stayed up on the latest and greatest as well as I used to. 

Interesting technology but it comes with a serious price tag. I don't have many problems with my 120 psi pneumatics, but don't often work with engineered lumber. The compact size of the guns and the quieter compressor would be a real bonus though. 

Reading some reviews it looks like maybe they still have a ways to go before I'm willing to lay down that kind of dough.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the tech is there i know a few guys that have gotten to try demos of them.. they said the makita gear is amazing. ive seen them first hand just havent used it.. the price is the killer.. until everyone is making high pressure though you wont see the price drop


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

iamrfixit said:


> You have more than enough compressor for a framing gun.
> You don't normally fire nails in rapid succession anyway, usually you just shoot a couple nails and have to reposition the gun. In those few seconds a small tank will recover pretty quickly. Worst case, you may have to slow down and give the compressor a couple extra seconds to recover when doing something more demanding like nailing together a large header where you are able to fire several nails quickly.
> 
> Your psi spec is a little confusing, 200 psi is more than most two stage compressors will do. I have never seen a small portable that would handle that kind of pressure.


It's advertised as 200psi max, but it's regulated at 125 PSI.


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> Yep---3.9 is just fine for a nailer like yours----


Mine's 3.7... Think that small 0.2 will make a difference?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

as long as your not running more than one gun off it youll be fine


----------



## ryan112ryan (Jul 4, 2012)

I was worried about this too a while back I now have almost an identical compressor to you (mine's 6 gal) and I used a framing nailer with it. I litereally have not had one single issue doing this with a pancake compressor. Once I was doing a lot of nailing rapidly, I saw a nail went in only half way because I had depleted the compressor. I grabbed my hammer and finished it, by the time I put the hammer down I was good to go again. I'm building a small house with this so it just goes to show what you can pull off with it. If I was a professional I'd spend the money for a better one, but for $180 new this thing fits my needs.


----------

